# Civilization V



## Rammstein (4. Juni 2010)

Ich wunder mich ja das es bisher noch keinen thread dazu gibt, klar kommt erst september, aber trotzdem ^^ und die infos über das game sind hier bisher auch recht mager, aber ich hab ne seite gefunden auf der es ne schöne liste mit den derzeitigen änderungen/neuerungen gibt und will die jedem civ fan hier nicht vorenthalten  Die quelle dafür ist: civilized.de - a German Civilization Fansite falls ihr es euch lieber dort ansehen wollt.Interessant ist ja die geschichte mit steam und DRM, aber das ist inzwischen schon überall bekannt denk ich xD


Übersicht  über Hauptmerkmale und Neuerungen  *Progamm wird mittels DRM (Digitale Rechteverwaltung)  gesichert und muss aktiviert werden per Steam*
 18 Zivilisationen mit voll animierten  Staatsoberhäuptern
 Staatsoberhäupter können (bisher) 25 individuelle Vorlieben haben, die zum Spielstart variiert werden
 _Civ 5_ soll zugänglicher und einfacher als _Civ 4_ zu  spielen sein
 Keine Religionen mehr zugunsten verbesserter Diplomatie
 Kein Spionagesystem mehr zugunsten verbesserter Diplomatie
 Kein Technologiehandel mehr zugunsten verbesserter Diplomatie>
 Keine Szenarien im Lieferumfang, nur das Kernspiel
 Nur noch ein Oberhaupt pro Zivilisation
 _Civ 5_ übernimmt Konzepte des Programms Panzer General (_PG_)
 Hexagonale Felder wie in _PG_ sollen Terrain und Bewegungen  klarer machen und diagonale Exploits vermeiden
 Unabhängige, nicht wachsende Stadtstaaten mit eigenen  Technologiebäumen und KI-Persönlichkeiten
 _Noch unbestätigt:_ Begrenzte Zukunftsperiode (ähnlich BtS:Next  War) gegen Spielende
 Politik-Entwicklungsbaum mit verschiedenen Pfaden statt frei wählbarer Staatsformen
 Vereinfachte Benutzeroberfläche im Art Déco-Stil
 Mac-Version nicht zeitgleich zur PC-Veröffentlichung geplant
 Unterstützung für DirectX 9 unter Windows XP und DirectX 11 unter  Windows Vista/7

 Übersicht über  Terrain-Neuerungen Neue Grafikengine für natürlicheres Terrain
 Kontinente haben auf der Karte je nach Klima eine unterschiedliche  Grafik
 Neue Geländeart Sumpf
 Schiffe können Flüssen folgen
 Ressourcen unterstützen nur noch eine bestimmte Anzahl Einheiten
 Ruinen an Stelle von Bonushütten
 *Städte können einen maximalen Radius von 3 Hexfeldern besitzen*
 *Straßenverbindungen generieren laufende Instandhaltungskosten*
 Straßenverbindungen durch Ressourcenfelder reduzieren deren Erträge
 Kulturelle Grenzen können durch Ausgabe von Gold erweitert werden
 Kulturelle Grenzen erweitern sich entsprechend der  Stadteinstellungen (Wachstum, Produktion, ...)
 *Gold- und Wissenschafts-Erträge werden unterschiedlich produziert*

 Übersicht über  KI/Diplomatie-Neuerungen  Diplomatische Kontakte finden im Vollbildmodus statt
 Staatsoberhäupter sprechen in ihrer Muttersprache
 Staatsoberhäupter besitzen neben individuellen Vorlieben auch individuelle Boni
 Keine multilaterale Diplomatie mehr
 Künstliche Intelligenz arbeitet dynamisch auf 4 Ebenen: Lokal,  Operational, Welt, Spiel
 KI hat keinen automatischen Einblick mehr in alle Kartengebiete
 Berater führen in das Spiel ein und unterstützen bei wichtigen  Entscheidungen
 Gemeinsame Forschung über Forschungsabkommen mit KI-Nationen möglich
 Stadtstaaten bieten Missionen an und geben Freunden wertvolle Boni  oder Militäreinheiten
 In eroberten Städten können Marionettenregierungen installiert  werden
 Marionettenregierungen liefern sämtliche Einkünfte, bestimmen  Produktionen aber selber
 Diplomatische Modifikatoren werden nicht mehr angezeigt, um die KI  menschlicher wirken zu lassen

 Übersicht über  Militär-Neuerungen  Nur noch eine Militäreinheit pro *Feld (Feldebene)*  und Stadt erlaubt
 *Feldebenen sind Land (Landeinheiten), Luft (Lufteinheiten) und  Wasser (Marineeinheiten)*
 *Nur Lufteinheiten können auf einem Feld gruppiert werden*
 Verlagerung der Kämpfe von Städtebelagerungen auf das offene Feld
 Komplett neues Kampfsystem, Gefechte finden an Frontlinien statt
 Einheiten-Bewegungen und Positionen im jeweiligen Terrain  kampfentscheidend
 Neue Fernbombardierung über Felder hinweg (Fernangriff durch  Einheiten hinter der Frontlinie)
 Angriffe aus höhergelegenem Terrain sind effektiver
 Schwache Einheiten wie Speerkämpfer können starke Einheiten wie  Panzer niemals besiegen
 Einheiten bestehen aus einzelnen Kämpfern mit individuellen  Konstitutionspunkten
 Einheiten gehen bei verloreren Gefechten nicht automatisch verloren
 Keine Truppentransporter mehr, Truppen verwandeln sich über Wasser  in Behelfstransporte
 Es gibt einzigartige Einheiten mit Fähigkeiten, die andere Einheiten  nicht besitzen
 Städte können - wie jedes Feld - maximal eine Militäreinheit  aufnehmen
 Städte verteidigen sich selber, die Verteidigungsstärke ist abhängig  von der Einwohnerzahl
 Stadtmauern verbessern die Verteidigungsstärke und erlauben  Bombardierungen über 2 Felder
 Städte besitzen wie Einheiten Konstitutionspunkte und eine  Konstitutionsanzeige
 *Für einen Eroberungssieg ist die Eroberung der gegnerischen  Hauptstädte ausreichend*

 Übersicht über  Multiplayer/Community-Neuerungen  Multiplayer-Modi unverändert: Internet, PBEM, Hotseat,  LAN
 Neuer World Builder inkl. Undo-Funktion für einfachere  Kartenerstellung
 Umfangreicher Editor zur Änderung des Spieles und der Regeln
 Erweiterte Modding-Möglichkeiten über Anpassung von XML- und  DLL-Dateien
 In das Spiel integrierter Community-Browser ("Community Hub") zum  Datenaustausch
 Community Hub: Szenarien teilen, Scores und Erfolge vergleichen,  Inhalte bewerten, Fansites besuchen 
 Mods künftig gemeinsam nutzbar ("Shared Mods")


 http://civilized.worldserve.de/download/civ5/images/Civ5Map.jpg 
 Nationen,  Staatsoberhäupter und Vorlieben 1. Amerika - George Washington, 1732-1799
2. Ägypten - Ramses, um 1303 v.Chr. - 1213 v.Chr.
3. Arabien - Harun ar-Rashid, um 736-809
4. Azteken - Montezuma, um 1465 - 1520
5. China - Wu Zetian, 625-705
6. Deutschland - Otto von Bismarck, 1815-1898
7. England - Elisabeth, 1533-1603 - Seefahrt
8. Frankreich - Napoleon Bonaparte, 1769-1821 -  Eroberung
9. Griechenland
10. Indien - Mahatma Gandhi, 1869-1948
11. Inka
12. Japan - Oda Nobunaga, 1534-1582
13. Mongolei - Dschingis Khan, um 1155-1227
14. Osmanen - Süleyman, um 1495-1566
15. Rom - Julius Caesar, 100 v.Chr-44 v.Chr
16. Russland - Katharina, 1729 - 1762 - Expansion
17. Songhai - Askia  - Eroberung
18. ?
*Nur Steam "Digital Deluxe Edition": Babylonien - Nebukadnezar II., um 640 v.Chr-562 v.Chr.*

 Vorlieben von  Staatsoberhäuptern (derzeit 25) 1. Aufklärung
2. Eroberung
3. Expansion
4. Kommerz
5. Militär
6. Mobilstreitmacht
7. See-Aufklärung
8. Seefahrt
9. Seestreitmacht
10. Stadtwachstum
11. Strategie
12. Wissenschaft
13.-25. ?

 NOCH UNBESTÄTIGTE  Entwicklungspfade im Politik-Entwicklungsbaum 1. Religiöser Pfad: Polytheismus - Monotheismus -  Theokratie
2. Tyrannischer Pfad: Despotismus - Absolute Monarchie - Faschismus
3. Traditioneller Pfad: ... ?
4. Demokratischer Pfad: ... ?
... ?

 Beteiligte  Firaxis-Hauptentwickler Kreativer Leiter: Sid Meier
Projektleiter: Jon Shafer
Produzent: Dennis Shirk
KI-Progammierer: Ed Beach
Leitender Grafikprogrammierer: Dan Baker
Leitender Künstler: Dorian Newcomb
Leitender Animator: Chris Hickman
Benutzeroberflächen-Designer: Russel Vaccaro
... ?

 http://civilized.worldserve.de/download/civ5/images/HagiaSophia.jpg 
 Verschiedene  Versionen 1. Basisversion, im Handel als Datenträgerversion und  als Downloadversion erhältlich
2. Steam "Digital Deluxe Edition", nur als Steam-Downloadversion erhältlich

 DLC (Download  Content)-Zusatzangebote 1. Steam "Vorbesteller-Bonus": Kartenpaket Mesopotamien 
2. Steam "Digital Deluxe Edition": Bonus-Zivilisation/Oberhaupt, _Behind the Scenes_-Video,  Soundtrack

 PC-Version:  VORLÄUFIGE minimale Systemvoraussetzungen Windows XP, Vista oder 7
Dual Core-Prozessor
256 MB-Grafikkarte

 Wichtige Quellen Entwickler-Infos
Homepage
Deutschsprachige Previews: GamersGlobal  - Heise  - GameStar 
Englischsprachige Previews: IGN Teil 1 - IGN Teil 2 - Eurogamer - 1UP - Gamespot - Escapist - WePlayCiv 
Screenshots
Videos


----------



## Metagamer (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Hui! Ich freu mich schon drauf.  Die Änderungen hören sich eigentlich alle gut an und bringen sicher auch etwas frischen Wind ins Spielkonzept.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*



Rammstein schrieb:


> *Progamm wird mittels DRM (Digitale Rechteverwaltung)  gesichert und muss aktiviert werden per Steam*



          Das bedeutet doch das ich nur die Nummer der DVD eingeben muss und es sich von DVD installiert ?


 Seher nett das du dir die Arbeit gemacht hasst, ich habe seit der PS 1 alle teile gespielt leider auch Revolution.


----------



## Rammstein (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Na im grunde ist das mit DRM auch nicht so das große problem find ich, aber die meisten leute regen sich eben drüber auf da das spiel dann an einen steam acc gebunden ist, was den wiederverkauf nach desen nutzungsbedingungen unmöglich macht ^^ Meiner ansicht nach is das wurscht weil ich eh die spiele immer behalte xD Aber man muss halt Internet haben um es zu aktivieren, was für leute ohne inet natürlich schlecht ist ^^ 



Ja ich find auch das sich die änderungen garnet so schlecht anhören, bei den kommentaren zu civ 5 regten sich ja schon welche auf von wegen dem mit bogenschützen aus zweiter reihe usw xD Aber ich find das eigentlich gut, endlich schluss mit 50 einheiten im stapel und fertig ^^ Das es richtung panzergeneral geht find ich ja mal absolut geil xD


----------



## Hendrix !!! (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ich hatte mir Empire total War bei Ebay geholt 20€, im Handbuch stand das sich erst das Spiel installiert und dann Account und Code eingeben muss, bei mir erst  Account dann Code dann Download und der 8 Tage 8 Stunden dauert, habe es nie gespielt war halt schon mal aktiviert. 

Gleiches Spiel neu Ideen und hoffentlich Programmierer die es selber gern Spiel, dann wird es was.


----------



## Rammstein (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ich glaub nicht das des über steam solange dauern würde, bisher ging das da immer recht schnell bei mir ^^ Aber 8 tage is häftig


----------



## Rammstein (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Tja sieht nach dem 24.9 aus, an dems endlich kommt... fast nen monat später als beim letzten termin ^^ is das zum kotzen xD Übrigens is mir auf der civ seite was komisches aufgefallen, unter jedem volk gibt es noch den bereich kurioses, bei den amerikaner wäre das die mondlandung, hm ja sehr kurios ^^ Aber bei deutschland ist es das hier: Es gibt über 1.300 Brauereien in Deutschland, in denen über 5.000  verschiedene Biersorten gebraut werden. Die Deutschen haben mit etwa 117  Litern pro Kopf und pro Jahr den drittgrößten Bierkonsum nach den Iren  und den Tschechen.

Äh ja genau ^^ Was aufregenderes is hier auch noch nie passiert ausser saufen und bier brauen.


----------



## Rammstein (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Gibt ein neues video, inklusive einiger spielszenen, einfach unten auf videos ^^ CIVILIZATION V


----------



## Holger15 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Keine Religionen mehr ?
Schade eigentlich 

Naja, ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf Civ5  Hab 4 schon oft im LAN-Modus mit Freunden gespielt.


----------



## InFlames (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Bin schon sehr gespannt ob Civ5 die hohe Qualiät der Vorgänger halten kann - trotz den neuen Spielinhalten/Änderungen

schade mit den Religionen, aber mal schaun wie das "verbesserte Diplomatiesystem" werden wird


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Klingt zwar alles ganz gut, aber ich versteh immer noch nicht ganz, wieso man jetzt unbedingt von Quadraten auf hexagonale Felder wechseln musste. Und was soll eigentlich der Mist mit nur einer Einheit pro Feld? -.-'


----------



## Rammstein (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Also ich find das ganze sehr gut, macht das ganze etwas flexibler ^^ Der Panzergeneralstyle kommt gut.Und eine Einheit pro Feld reicht auch vollkommen, sonst hats immer gereicht von jedem Typ paar Einheiten zusammenzuziehen, und das war dann die ganze Taktik.Das Bogenschützen usw, jetzt aus zweiter reihe schießen find ich eigentlich nur logisch, jetzt kann auch wirklich mal sowas wie ein Flankenangriff erfolgen statt es nur zu skillen.Jetzt muss man wirklich auch drauf achten wo man seine Armee hinstellt, und setzt net einfach 10 Bogenschützen in jede Stadt und hat seinen Frieden.Aber das beste ist natürlich der Spruch, das niemals ein Speerkämpfer mehr einen Panzer killen kann, das war jetzt wirklich mal zeit ^^


----------



## Wendigo (7. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Keine Religionen mehr zugunsten verbesserter Diplomatie
Kein Spionagesystem mehr zugunsten verbesserter Diplomatie
Kein Technologiehandel mehr zugunsten verbesserter Diplomatie>
Keine Szenarien im Lieferumfang, nur das Kernspiel



Stimmen diese Angaben denn noch?

Für mich war Religion immer eine elementare Angelegenheit. Wenn man in der Geschichte zurückblickt, dann wird man doch schnell sehen, was für eine wichtige Rolle Religion gespielt hat.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (7. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Glaube Ja, ich habe gelesen habe das die Diplomatie nicht sehr umfangreich sein soll.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Nun, Spionage fand ich nur nervig, hab ich eh immer abgestellt. Religion fand ich nicht schlecht, aber unausgereift, vor allem dass andere Völker WEGEN der anderen Religion sauer waren, man es aber nicht selber aktiv ändern konnte, weil die Missionare nicht das "feindliche" land betreten dürfen und man auf der anderen Seite auch nicht die andere Religion akzeptieren kann, solange sie sich nicht zufällig verbreitet. Daher kann man an sich auch weglassen. Und Techhandel: der hat auch nur selten geklappt, meistens konnte man machen, was man will: beim Gegner, selbst freundlich gesinnten, waren dessen Techs rot und nicht als Handelsobjekt auszuwählen...


----------



## Wendigo (7. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ich meine mich noch zu erinnern, dass ich allen Po lang, mit Tech handeln konnte. Das mit Religion find ich schade. Kann mich nun auch nicht mehr dran erinnern, wann dies ne Rolle spielte.....aber dennoch....


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Das mit Religion find ich schade. Kann mich nun auch nicht mehr dran erinnern, wann dies ne Rolle spielte.....aber dennoch....


 Es gab einige Weltwunder, durch die Städte mit Deiner Staatsreligion Boni hatten wie zB Gold oder Wissenschaft. Dann gab es auch bei den Staatformen Boni zB Einheiten aus Städten mit der Staatsrelegion bekamen mehr Erfahrung schon beim Bau. Und pro Religion, die es in einer Stadt gab, konntest Du jeweils einen Tempel, ein Kloster und ein großes Gebäude (Synagoge, Kathedrale, Moschee...) bauen, was wiederum Deinen Kulturaustoß erhöhte. 

Ich hab oft Spiele per Kultursieg gewonnen, indem ich in vielen Städten alle mit verfügbaren Religionen verbreitete, dann in 3 Städten möglichst viele Wunder baute UND eben die "großen" Gebäude der jeweiligen Religion, so dass die 3 Städte die Kulturgrenze zu "legendär" knackten - ich hatte da nur durch die großen Gebäude für zb 4 Religionen einen Kulturbonus von ~5, also nicht +5, sondern das 5-fache => pro Gebäude 50% mehr => Kultur-Grundwert x 1,5 x 1,5 x 1,5 x 1,5 


Schlecht war IMHO eben, dass man Religionen nicht freiwillig annehmen konnte. 

Ne gute Idee wäre ein "Pilgervater" gewesen, ein Siedler, der ein bisschen längere Bauzeit braucht, dann aber schon bei Siedlungsgründung eine Religion in der Stadt etabliert. Hätte ich mir so vorgestellt: In Stadt X gibt es Judentum und Buddhismus. Man baut einen "jüdischen Pilgervater", dessen Bauzeit kürzer ist als wenn man Siedler und Mönch separat baut, aber länger als für einen normalen Siedler, und der Pilgervater kann dann eine Stadt gründen, die sofort jüdisch ist.


----------



## Rammstein (12. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Naja im grunde hätte man das auch einfach so machen können, das die städte sofort die staatsreligion annehmen sobald man eine gewählt hat ^^ Soweit ich das noch weiß, wurde religion ohnehin nur eingeführt um endlich mal nen grund für krieg bzw für das nicht mögen einer civilisation zu haben. Und ja, spionage war echt nervig, bin froh das des ganze komische zeug rausgeflogen ist.Nach dem was angekündigt wurde, kommt ja relativ viel neues dazu, und das meiste hört sich wirklich gut an.Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon wie schnitzel


----------



## windows (18. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ich bin irgendwie ein bisschen skeptisch wegen dieser eine Einheit pro Feld Regel.
Aber ich freu mich trotzdem drauf ... ist schließlich ein neues Civilisation und das vierer hab ich oft gespielt.


----------



## The_Rock (19. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Also nach dem 13min Tutorial Video hab ich nochmal nen Hypeschub bekommen. Hab bis jetzt jedes Civilization gespielt, und werd auch dieses nicht auslassen. Auf die Neuerungen bin ich jedenfalls schon wahnsinnig gespannt


----------



## Rammstein (20. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Also ich hab lieber nur eine einheit pro feld, als 100 auf einem, und das war der ganze krieg.... da kommt jetzt ma bissl taktik und strategie rein, so wie sich das gehört.Habt ihr schon das handbuch gelesen?Jetzt gibts atombomben und atomraketen ^^ die atomraketen machen sogar städte zu asche bis auf die hauptstadt natürlich.Da wird das teil ma wirklich gefährlich xD


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Also, man kann echt nur eine Einheit pro Feld haben? Ich dachte, man könnte lediglich nicht die Einheiten zusammenfassen ^^  Das erschwert natürlich dann auch das Siedeln, denn ohne Krieger als Eskorte sind die Siedler gern mal Katzenfutter    oder gilt das mit der nur einen Einheit pro Feld nur für Militäteinheiten?


----------



## SESOFRED (21. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, man kann echt nur eine Einheit pro Feld haben? Ich dachte, man könnte lediglich nicht die Einheiten zusammenfassen ^^  Das erschwert natürlich dann auch das Siedeln, denn ohne Krieger als Eskorte sind die Siedler gern mal Katzenfutter    oder gilt das mit der nur einen Einheit pro Feld nur für Militäteinheiten?



Das steht im Handbuch dazu.

Stapelbeschränkungen
Bedenken Sie, dass nur eine Kampfeinheit ihre Runde auf einem
Geländefeld beenden kann bzw. nur eine nicht kampffähige Einheit.
Eine einzelne Kampfeinheit und eine einzelne nicht kampffähige Einheit können ihre Runde
allerdings “gestapelt” auf demselben Geländefeld beenden.
Eine Einheit darf eine andere Einheit passieren, solange sie genügend Fortbewegungspunkte
hat, um den Zug zu beenden, und nicht auf einer anderen Einheit derselben Art landet.


----------



## Rammstein (21. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Hm gute frage, aber ich glaub das wird komplett so angewendet mit einer einheit pro feld ^^ man kann auch nur eine in die stadt setzen.Ansonsten muss man zb seine bogenschützen bzw später artillerie mit nahkampfeinheiten beschützen.Also gibts auch endlich mal so flankengeschichten ^^ Und siedler sollte man dann wohl mit mehr als einer einheit schützen.Da läuft dann wenigstens mal ne "richtige" armee rum, und net nurn stapel xD


Edit: Ah so ist das, na klingt für mich net schlecht.


----------



## SESOFRED (21. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Habe gerade die Demo angespielt ist echt cool.
Was mich aber ärgert ist das die Demo nach 60min endet

Na ja egal 2 Tage noch


----------



## Rammstein (21. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

2 tage?ich habs bei amazon im mai vorbestellt xD da steht 24-28 september... ich hoff die dürfen das teil nen tag vorher verschicken damits gleich am 24 da is....


----------



## SESOFRED (21. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ich habe  Civ V schon auf dem Rechner kann es aber erst am 24 zigten nutzen


----------



## Rammstein (21. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Über steam gekauft?


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ich hab es mit F1 2010 vorbestellt - eines von beiden ist an sich schon für 23. vorgesehen, ich denke mal, dass es F1 ist, wenn Ihr alle vom 24. redet für Civ   mal schauen, ob amazon beides schon am 23. liefert ^^

Aber warum ausgerechnet Freitag? Pakete kommen hier so gegen 14-15h, dann muss ich mit meinen Eltern erstmal einkaufen fahren, und danach dann schnell was futtern und ins Stadion, von dort direkt in nen Club - und um 3h besoffen zu Hause dann noch Civ... hmm.... ich weiß nicht... 


@demo: hab ich grad sp 20min angezockt, gefällt mir gut, aber wie ist das mit diesen Stadtstaaten? Kann man die auch übernehmen? Ich find es fast schon was nervig, da sind gleiche 3-4 so nah, dass ich an sich nur Platz für 3 Städte hab ^^


----------



## Wendigo (22. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

4 GB für ne Demo ist aber ordentlich. Lade gerade. Bin mal gespannt.

@Herbboy

Wenn du FC Fan bist, dann muss man nicht unbedingt ins Stadion. hihi


----------



## Rammstein (22. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Die stadtstaaten kann man übernehmen, oder nen marionettenstaat draus machen ^^ obwohls ja besser sein soll sich mit denen zu verbünden, naja mal sehen.Im handbuch stand mal was von 12 stadtstaaten bei der "riesigen" mapgröße, also haste iwie pech gehabt wenn die so dicht beeinander hocken xD 

Also ich hab das game am freitag lieber im besoffenen zustand, als es überhaupt net zu haben xD


----------



## SESOFRED (22. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*



Rammstein schrieb:


> Über steam gekauft?



Ja.

Kann es sein das bei der Demo die Grafik schlechter ist als im fertigen Spiel?
Habe nämlich alles auf max DX11 gestellt und es sieht nicht so nice aus wie auf den PCGHX Sreens.

mfg


----------



## Rammstein (22. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Hast net paar vergleichsbilder zur hand?^^


----------



## SESOFRED (22. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Nee bin gerade auf der Arbeit.Und habe die Demo schon wieder deinstalliert
Mir sind nur Iwi so matschige Konturen bei Gebirgen aufgefallen.

mfg


----------



## Wendigo (22. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Habe jetzt einmal 100 Runden gespielt. Ich werde es wohl nochmal spielen. Der erste Durchgang hat meine Euphorie ein wenig gebremst. Ich habe nicht wirklich viel neues im Vergleich zum Vorgänger erkennen können.


Weiss jemand, wo ich prüfen kann, welche Ressourcen mein Reich insgesamt abbaut?


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Also, ich finde, es spielt sich ganz anders, allein das mit den Hexfeldern, Fernschusseinheiten, keine 2 Einheiten pro Feld. Mir gefällt es sehr gut.


Ach ja, ich hoffe, das hat noch keiner gepostet, aber wer die ewig lange Zeit bis zum Release überbrücken will, kann sich schonmal das *komplette Handbuch als pdf *runterladen: Civilization V Manual


----------



## Cionara (23. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ich warte ja auf den Release der SDK um das Interface bearbeiten zu können. Warum machen die das Interface durch den fetten schwarzen Balken oben auch einfach total Plasma-Unfreundlich. Bis dahin darf ich wieder maximal ne Stunde zocken sonst hab ich auf ewig nen hellen Balken aufm TV -.- Der Panasonic Plasma is übelst geil aber für Spiele mit komplett schwarzen oder weißen  Elementen im Interface total ungeeignet.

Demo gefällt mir schon übelst gut, wird wohl Morgen gekauft.

mfg Cionara


----------



## Rammstein (23. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Amazon hats heut verschickt ^^ morgen ists also wirklich da, so gehört sich das xD


----------



## SESOFRED (23. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Bei mir wird es ne laaaaaange Nacht werden.
Ab 2 Uhr geht los.

mfg


----------



## Rammstein (23. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Na ich wills mal für dich/euch hoffen xD Steam war dabei noch nie wirklich pünktlich wenns darum ging xD Aber ich muss noch bis mittag warten... Aber nur die demo zocken hab ich einfach kein bock xD


----------



## Wendigo (23. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Also, entweder ist die Demo total beschnitten oder Spiel ist einfach nicht der Knüller, für den ich ihn hielt. Man mal gespannt, was die Käufer so sagen werden.
Habs nun 3mal gespielt und irgendwie hats nie geschnackelt.


----------



## Rammstein (23. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ja hab die demo jetzt dochma angezockt, is aber nach 10min gleich mal abgekackt, versuchs nachher nochma ^^


----------



## Cionara (23. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ich hab sie 4 mal gezockt und mir immer schön die Stadtstaaten vorgeknöpft und mit Bismarck dem Knauser nen Krieg angefangen


----------



## Rammstein (23. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Sind aber echt immer viele stadtstaaten inner nähe, fürn bissl platz muss man da schonmal zündeln xD


----------



## Wendigo (23. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Das mit den Stadtstaaten haben se ja etwas von Anno und Total war abgeschaut. Das Prinzip erinnert mich doch sehr daran.


----------



## Rammstein (23. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Lieber gut geklaut als schlecht selber gemacht xD Hat jemand mal son auftrag von denen bekommen?Solls ja geben


----------



## Wendigo (23. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Schon sehr häufig. Meistens wird ja erwartet, dass man einen feindlichen Stadtstaat vernichtet.


----------



## Rammstein (23. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Na das sorgt schonmal für platz ^^


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Also, ich hab mal die Griechen gespielt, da waren erst in eniger Entfernung diese Stadtstaaten. Da war genug Platz zum siedeln.


Wie ist das: kann man die angreifen und dann selber die Stadt erobern und nutzen? Ich hab das mal versucht, 50 Runden gebraucht für 2 Bogenschützen und 3 Speerträger, und WURDE dann gnadenlos weggehauen, man hat ja da quasi Null Chance, durchzukommen gegen so ne Festung ^^

naja, morgen hoffentlich zur Mittagszeit kann ich das in der Vollversion testen


----------



## Wendigo (24. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich hab mal die Griechen gespielt, da waren erst in eniger Entfernung diese Stadtstaaten. Da war genug Platz zum siedeln.
> 
> 
> Wie ist das: kann man die angreifen und dann selber die Stadt erobern und nutzen? Ich hab das mal versucht, 50 Runden gebraucht für 2 Bogenschützen und 3 Speerträger, und WURDE dann gnadenlos weggehauen, man hat ja da quasi Null Chance, durchzukommen gegen so ne Festung ^^
> ...



So ging es mir auch. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Belagerungswaffen in dem Spiel eine größere Rolle spielen. 
Ich bin dann mal auf die ersten Rezessionen gespannt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Mh, hab jetzt schon ein wenig das eigentliche Spiel angetestet (Vollversion, nicht Demo!), und mir sind bereits einige Bugs übel aufgefallen im fertigen Spiel ....


- In ~1/10 Fällen "vergisst" das Spiel beim Laden eines Spielstandes einige Texturen, so sind auf einmal Wälder nur noch als farbige Bodentexturkleckse zu erkennen, und diese bleiben sie auch bis man das Spiel neu startet, nur neu laden hilft da nicht.

- Unregelmässig hängt sich bei mir das gesamte Spiel beim Speichern/Laden von Spielständen mit der obligatorischen "Funktioniert nicht mehr"-Fehlermeldung von Vista auf

- Wenn man schnell über die Karte schwebt erkennt man dass die detaillierten Bodentexturen noch einen Moment brauchen um vollständig geladen zu sein, 'ne knappe Sekunde sieht man statt dessen höchst schwammigen Texturbrei anstelle der scharfen Variante



Also .... mein Ersteindruck bisher ist damit recht durchwachsen, macht zwar Spass, wirkt aber irgendwie höchst unsauber programmiert, kann natürlich an meinem Rechner liegen (wobei Civ 5 damit das erste Game wäre das bei mir überhaupt rumzickt), aber scheinbar liegt hier imo Patchbedarf vor. :-/

Naja, ich leg mich erst mal etwas hin, mein Imperium kann ich nicht im übermüdeten Zustand zum Sieg führen. ^^


----------



## Rammstein (24. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

DHL lässt sich grad eh ma wieder zeit.... Aber die demo hat sich beim ersten mal bei mir auch mal aufgehängt, in der vollversion hoff ich ja das des net passiert... Aber naja, das nen game immer mal noch paar patches braucht is ja nichts neues, solangs net son widerlicher alphatest wird wie bei so manch anderm ist mir das auch inzwischen egal


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ich hab es heute bekommen, installiert, dabei "deutsch" gewählt - aber im Spiel ist es englisch! Hat jemand das gleiche Problem? In den Optionen kann man auch nur englisch auswählen, bei Steam per Rechtsklick "Eigenschaften" ist auch deutsch eingestellt, aber beim Spielstart ist es trotzdem englisch!

Was ist da los?


----------



## Rammstein (24. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Habs grad bekommen, ich probiers gleich mal aus


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Problem geklärt: obwohl ich es 3 mal startete und auch per Rechtsklick nach updatenews suchte, hat Steam erst nach einem PC-Neustart plötzlich ein udpate geladen - jetzt geht es.


Ach ja:

*Wer Keyprobleme haben sollte*: bei mir ging der code 3 mal nicht - dann hab ich die Buchstaben ink. Shift-Taste für "Großschrift" benutzt, und es ging - dazu muss man sagen, dass die Buchstaben im Eingebefeld groß dargestellt werden, auch wenn man NICHT die shift-taste benutzt - d.h man ahnt nicht, dass es einen Unterschied machen könnte. Kann natürlich sein, dass ich mich vorher 3 mal vertippt hatte


----------



## Rammstein (24. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Also bei mir wars einfach, rechtsklick, deutsch, download, fertig xD Da hab ich ein problem erfolgreich umschifft ohne es zu wissen, ich hab gleich mit shift xD


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Hast Du das Spiel einfach komplett runtergeladen statt von CD zu installieren?


Naja, egal: hab jetzt ne Partie bis ca. 200nChr gespielt, es macht echt Spaß - es fehlen zwar viele liebgewonnene Dinge, und zuerst scheint das Bauen sehr langsam zu laufen, aber die Runden sind jetzt auch schon früh recht kurz, also nicht pro Runde 200 Jahre  , d.h. man hat dann um das Jahr 0 herum (quasi wie gewohnt) 4-5 Städte und pro Stadt 2-4 Gebäude wie Kornspeicher oder Monument, in der hauptstadt und Stadt Nummer 2 auch schon eher 6-7 Gebäude.

Dass man pro Eisenmine nur noch eine bestimmte Zahl an Eisen hat und zB für eine Schwertkampfeinheit dann "1 Eisen" braucht, macht es auch schwieriger, Truppen zu bauen bzw. sich zu entscheiden, wohin man seine einzigen zwei Schwertkämpfereinheiten schick - Barbaren machen es sich nämlich häufig breit - dafür gibt es aber auch viel mehr Eisenressourcen als früher. 

Muss da noch tiefer eintauchen, zB wie und ob man sehen kann, dass in einer bestimmten Stadt der Bau eines zB glücklicher-machenden gebäudes nötig wäre usw.


----------



## Wendigo (24. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Zu den liebgewonnenen Dinge.

Was wäre das so

und was ist neu bzw positiv zu bewerten?


----------



## Rammstein (24. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

@Herbboy Nein habs von CD installiert ^^ Aber war trotzdem englisch, aber nachm rechtsklick und deutsche sprache hat er die deutschen dateien gezogen, wie immer halt.


Ja das bauen kommt mir auch langsamer vor ^^ Ausserdem ists neme ganz so leicht ne stadt zu erobern, bissl fernkampf und nahkampf muss schon mit, sonst haste da net viel chancen aufn sieg.Also wird man für nen anständigen krieg einiges an leuten brauchen.


Ich find das mit dem land kaufen interessant, die städte ziehen sich jetzt wohl neme über 2 felder in jede richtung, sondern man kann auch über min 3 felder land dazu kaufen, falls mal was wertvolles in der nähe liegt später.Gibts aber noch ne max anzahl an felder die pro stadt bewirtschaftet werden?Das muss ich ma testen...


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Zu den liebgewonnenen Dinge.
> 
> Was wäre das so
> 
> und was ist neu bzw positiv zu bewerten?


 
Also, stichpunktartig

- es fehlen die genauen Stadtdetails, das ist deutlich abgespeckt, Du hast auch keine Gesichter, wo erklärt steht, warum die froh/sauer sind.

- man hat keine Steuer/Wissenschaftsrate mehr. 

- Straßen kosten pro Runde Unterhalt, allerdings erhöhst Du Dein Einkommen, wenn durch Straßen Städte direkt verbunden sind.

- Kämpfe sind ganz anders, Einheiten-Rush kaum möglich (zu teuer, zu lange Bautzeit), aber eh sinnlos, da Du ja pro Feld nur noch eine Einheit stehen haben kannst. Ne Stadt belagern zB, da reichen 2-3 Nahkämpfer, drumrum 2-3 Bogenschützen und 2 Katapulte oder so - beide Einheitentypen kännen mit einem Feld Abstand zur Stadt schiessen. Dann mit den nahkampfeinheiten der Stadt zusetzen, irgendwann gibt die dann auf. Da ist so ne Art "Lebensbalken" - und wegen "eine Einheit pro Feld" ist allein schon das positionieren der Einheiten eine strategische Aufgabe 

- die Stadt weitet sich durch ihre Kultur aus, dabei kommt immer nur ein Feld neu dazu, wobei da das "wertvollste" genommen wird, d.h. eine Stadt kann sich auch "länglich" ausbreiten

- mit Gold kannst Du Stadtfelder auch selber kaufen. Ich konnte auf diese Weise zB strategisch an einer Engstelle des Kontinents mit zwei Städten mein Hohheitsgebiet verschmelzen lassen, so dass Völker ohne "offenen Grenzen" nicht mehr durchkamen. Damit hatte ich den gesamten Norden des Kontinents quasi für mich reserviert  

- Wunder sind viel schneller zu bauen, aber auch nicht mehr so mächtig.


@Rammstein: hab ich auch gemacht, aber da tat sich nix. vlt. hab ich zu früh weggeklickt...


----------



## Hendrix !!! (24. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Hallo,

ich gehöre ja meistens zu den die sich spiele lieber selber im laden kaufen als sie zu bestellen was ich auch Grade wollte nur leider sollte ich in allen Läden 49€ bezahlen was mich zum nach denken angeregt hat warum kostet es 10€ mehr als SC2 und 6€ mehr als bei Amazon?

Geld dafür zu bezahlen einen nicht gewollten Online Kopierschutz zu unterstützen 

Geld dafür zu bezahlen keine antworten auf anfragen zu bekommen 

Dar mit ist es das 3. Spiel nach Empier Total War und Siedler was ich nicht spielen (kann, Möchte?).

Das bei einem der Spiel warum ich mir überhaupt einen Rechner geholt habe.
Warum 50€ bezahlen und dann wen es einen  nicht gefällt gezwungen zu sein es zu behalten( Software ist vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen) oder so ähnlich.

Schade das nicht jeden Monat ein Starcraft 2 raus kommt.


----------



## Rammstein (24. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Hmm kannst du mehr als 3 felder von der stadt weg kaufen?das ging bei mir nur bis max 3 ^^ Ich überleg jetzt die ganze zeit wieweit auseinander ich die bauen soll... bei IV hab ich 5 felder frei gelassen, die eigene stadt 2 + 2 für die andere und natürlich um 1 verschoben... sind die städte jetzt größer?Oder fehlt dann iwo anders dafür 1 feld wenn man iwo ein 3 feld in eine richtung baut?


----------



## HaNg_MaN (24. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

hi,
habs mir heute bei amazon bestellt und verscuhe es schon seit 2 stunden zu installieren.
Als Fehler bekomme ich immer keine Verbindung zur Zeit zum Steamserver möglich.
Also ich bleibe Quasi nach der Key Eingabe hängen..
Weiß einer ab die Server immer noch überlastet oder down sind?

update jetz nach gefühlten 1million versuchen und x routerneustarten hats gefunzt


----------



## Rammstein (24. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Wenn soviele das gleichzeitig aktivieren kanns schon bei steam probleme geben... das is leider net neu ^^


----------



## NCphalon (24. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Das kann sich dann im November mit F1 2010 un Patrizier IV um meine Kohle kloppen, sofern dann alle unter 40€ kosten^^


----------



## Cionara (25. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Hab heute ganzen Tag gezockt auf ner mittleren Karte. Erst mal schön alles platt gemacht dann riesen Schlacht zwischen mir und Frankreich. Morgen erste Runde kriegen die Osmanen dann erstmal ne Atombombe ins Gesicht Das Game macht übelst süchtig...

Das Intro kann man über die Usersettings.ini überspringen in dem man "SkipIntroVideo" auf "1" setzt.
TerrainUseAdvancedGPU" auf "1" bringt Texturbugs.



> Als Fehler bekomme ich immer keine Verbindung zur Zeit zum Steamserver möglich.


Stell einfach Tschechien als Download-Server bei Steam ein, da ist nix los kannste fröhlich mit voller Geschwindigkeit ziehen, der Server ist da kaum ausgelastet.

mfg Cionara


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*



Cionara schrieb:


> Das Intro kann man über die Usersettings.ini überspringen in dem man "SkipIntroVideo" auf "1" setzt.
> TerrainUseAdvancedGPU" auf "1" bringt Texturbugs.


Yo, ist auch nur zu empfehlen, das buggy / halb wegdrückbare Intro nervt. Zu finden ist die .ini unter Documents bei Eigene Dateien. = )



Was ich eindeutig besser finde als in den Vorgängern ist wie sich die Städte ausdehen, wirkt auf die Weise von Civ 5 irgendwo "natürlicher", ausserdem kann man mittels Kauf von Geländefeldern dem Gegner super in die Suppe spucken, schnell ne Siedlung an seinen Grenzen hochziehen und ihm wichtige Ressourcen vor der Nase wegschnappen. They were NOT amused. ^^


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Kann man das Spiel eigentlich endlos Spielen? Also das man genug Zeit hat um die ganze Welt zu erobern oder endet das Spiel irgendwann zwangsweise?


----------



## Glühbirne (25. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Könnte mal jemand was über die Performance grade in den späteren Zeitaltern sagen? Bei Civ4 hats zum Schluss immer endlos gedauert bis der PC die ganzen Bewegungen und Züge der der KI berechnet hatte...


----------



## SESOFRED (25. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Kann man das Spiel eigentlich endlos Spielen? Also das man genug Zeit hat um die ganze Welt zu erobern oder endet das Spiel irgendwann zwangsweise?



Ich glaube 2050 ist Schluss. Man kann es aber weiter spielen nur ist im Jahr 2050
die Berechnung des Siegers.


----------



## riedochs (25. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Lohnt es sich die "Boxed" Version zu bestellen? Interessant wäre da schon ein gedrucktes Handbuch wie es bei Alpha Centauri (DIN A5, 4cm dick) dabei war.


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Danke @SESOFRED 

Das 2050 der Sieger ausgerechnet wird wäre mir noch egal. Hauptsache man kann danach noch weiterspielen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*



riedochs schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich die "Boxed" Version zu bestellen? Interessant wäre da schon ein gedrucktes Handbuch wie es bei Alpha Centauri (DIN A5, 4cm dick) dabei war.


 
Nee, bei der normalen Kaufversion ist auch nur ein kleines technisches "Handbuch" dabei, aber es gibt ein großes Poster mit den Techtrees, Einheiteneigenschaften usw. - das pdf-Handbuch ausgedruckt ist aber nicht dabei, auch keine abgespeckte Version.

Vlt bei der Specialedition? Kannst ja mal bei amazon schauen, da stehen die Inhalte der SE aufgeführt.


*@Hendrix:* an sich gibt es CiV5 verbreitet für 39€ - also, bei Saturn gab es ne entsprechende Werbung, bei Pro markt auch, bei amazon sowieso ^^ Wenn Du es bei Dir nur für 49€ siehst, sind die Läden halt teuer 


*@Rammstein:* das mit den Feldern hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Aber mehr als 3 Felder "weit" kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, denn wenn das dann in jede Richtung ginge, dann wäre das bei 4 Feldern schon ne Monsterstadt. MIr scheint es aber so, dass es - weil man eben die Wahl hat, wohin die Stadt wächst - nicht so schlimm ist, wenn eine zweite Stadt "nur" 3-4 Felder weit weg ist. zB an einer kontinentalen Engstelle, ich sag mal: von Ost nach West nur 7 Felder breit, da kann man sehr gut an die Ost+Westküste je eine Stadt bauen.


Wegen des Introvideos: sobald der alte Mann anfängt mit dem anderen zu sprechen, kann man kurz danach das Video abbrechen. Is also nicht so schlimm, find ich - und vermutlich wird diese Introstimmung bei mir dann so was wie eine rituelle Vorfreude produzieren  Schade, dass es nicht diese typische StarTrekähnliche Melodie ganz zu Anfang des Spiels gibt, wenn man den ersten Spielzug macht - wißt ihr, was ich meine? ^^


----------



## Hendrix !!! (25. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Habe mir es doch geholt und bin Ganz zufrieden mit keine Problem mit Steam und dank Herboy konnte ich es von Anfang an auf deutsch spielen.

Habe gestern Abend (so um 22:00) eine Füllung vom Zahn verloren, gut möglich das ich des halb schlechte Laune hatte und mich deshalb künstlich aufgeregt habe.

Ich habe jetzt 5 Stunden gespielt und weiß nicht recht was ich sagen soll es macht wie immer Spaß aber irgend wie macht es nicht den großen unterschied zu 4, ich glaube das die Religion drin hatten bleiben sollen.


----------



## Wendigo (25. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Hmmm. Ich fand, dass das Spiel vom Schwierigkeitsgrad nachgelassen hat. Kann das sein.

Also von 4 zu 5.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen des Introvideos: sobald der alte Mann anfängt mit dem anderen zu sprechen, kann man kurz danach das Video abbrechen. Is also nicht so schlimm, find ich - und vermutlich wird diese Introstimmung bei mir dann so was wie eine rituelle Vorfreude produzieren  Schade, dass es nicht diese typische StarTrekähnliche Melodie ganz zu Anfang des Spiels gibt, wenn man den ersten Spielzug macht - wißt ihr, was ich meine? ^^


Ersetz unter Eigene Dateien > Dokumente > My Games > Civ 5 Ordner bei "UserSettings.ini"  bei dem Punkt "SkipIntroVideo" die 0 durch eine 1, und du bist das Intro ganz los.


----------



## Masher (26. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Hat sich erledigt, Editor ist im Release noch nicht enthalten und wird später nachgeliefert!


----------



## Hendrix !!! (26. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Wie kann man das CIV5 Icon an die Taskleiste heften klappt bei mir nicht ?

Nach dem ich zum 2. mal vom Computer platt gemacht wurde kann ich sagen das es genau so schwer ist wie 4.


----------



## Masher (26. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Najo mit Taktik ists nicht soon Problem, eher die elend langen Wartezeiten zwischen den Runden nerven gegen Ende -.-


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ich hab jetzt die erste Partie fertig gespielt. 

Einiges wurde "entschlackt", zB die Zufriedenheit gilt jetzt "Landesweit", die Zeiten, in denen EINE Stadt immer wieder revoltierte, weil die Einwohner unzufrieden waren, sind passe.

Die Wunder nicht mehr so stark, das war früher manchmal zu mächtig. zB so was wie "Funkturm in jeder Stadt" gibt es nicht mehr

Das timing ist IMHO besser, es dauert viel länger, bis man ins Mittelalter kommt, hat aber trotzdem genug zu bauen, und am Ende geht es nicht zu schnell vorbei. 

Religionen vermisse ich nicht.


Negativ: 

- scheinbar gibt es keine Transporteinheiten mehr. Man kann mit jeder Einheit ab einer bestimmten Tech übers Meer fahren, was zwar an sich gut ist, aber es dauert sehr lange, da die Einheiten keine hohe Reichweite haben.

- das Raumschiff wird nicht erkärt, es gibt keine Liste, welche Teile man braucht und wann man die bauen kann. Und sehr schade: wenn man es dann fertiggestellt hat, kommt nur eine Siegmeldung - kein sichtbarer Start, keine Endsequenz...

- eine filterbare Anzeige für Ressourcen wäre hilfreich, da die Ressourcen oft schwer zu sehen sind, wenn da schon was gebaut wurde. 



ps: weiß einer, was *Big Ben* bewirken soll? Da steht was in der Art "Kauf von Gold kostet weniger Gold" ^^  Das kann ja nicht sein...


----------



## Nomad (26. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Bei mir läuft C V nicht rund. Ich weiß auch nicht. Mit meinem Sys sollte es doch eigentlich laufen oder nicht!? Das ist träge... hat wer nen Tipp?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*



Herbboy schrieb:


> - scheinbar gibt es keine Transporteinheiten mehr. Man kann mit jeder Einheit ab einer bestimmten Tech übers Meer fahren, was zwar an sich gut ist, aber es dauert sehr lange, da die Einheiten keine hohe Reichweite haben.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Zum Big Ben: Senkt die Kosten wenn man Gebäude mit Gold sofort kauft.

Für die Ressourcen gibts unten neben der Karte eine hinzuschaltbare Option mit der alle Ressourcen mit dickem Icon angezeigt werden.

Und dass es keine Transportschiffe mehr gibt finde ich gar nicht mal sooo schlecht, jetzt kann man auch mal direkt den Weg zum Gegner durch einen See abkürzen und ist nicht an Engstellen gebunden (mit dem 1 Einheit pro Feld System kann man eh wahre Bollwerke errichten). ^^


----------



## Cionara (26. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*



> Bei mir läuft C V nicht rund. Ich weiß auch nicht. Mit meinem Sys sollte es doch eigentlich laufen oder nicht!? Das ist träge... hat wer nen Tipp?


Träge ? Ich hab auf jeden Fall erstmal die übertrieben eingestellten 8xMSAA in den Settings auf 2 runtergeschraubt.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Für die Ressourcen gibts unten neben der Karte eine hinzuschaltbare Option mit der alle Ressourcen mit dickem Icon angezeigt werden.


 ja, aber die ist nicht FILTERBAR - find Du da mal ohne minutenlanges Suchen dann zwischen den dutzenden Icons dann zB das Kohle-Feld  


ach ja, was ich irgendwie unlogisch finde: Viehhöfe bringen Prod, aber keine Nahrung... ^^ 


Und die Barbaren nerven echt grandios. Die sind zwar sehr zurückhaltend, aber dauernd tauchen neue Dörfer in den Kulturlücken zwischen meinen Städten auf...


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Kann man in dem Spiel eigentlich auch festlegen, dass man z.B. die ganze Zeit nur in einer bestimmten Epoche spielen kann?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und die Barbaren nerven echt grandios. Die sind zwar sehr zurückhaltend, aber dauernd tauchen neue Dörfer in den Kulturlücken zwischen meinen Städten auf...


DAS ist in der Tat nervig. xD

Wenigstens können Barbaren nicht mehr einfach so die eigenen Städte einnehmen wenn man zu anfang des Spiels mit seinen ersten Einheiten erst mal das Terrain erkundet, da die Städte wehrhaft geworden sind ... was mir aber dann wieder nicht in den Kram passt ist dass man ehemal. Hauptstädte nicht abfackeln kann. Ich hab ein sehr klares Städtebaukonzept, daher walze ich alles platt was nicht meinen Masterplänen entspricht (was in 95% der Fälle meist so ist), ergo brenne ich alle Städte auf meinem Weg meist nieder wenn ich die Störenfriede erobert/überrannt habe.

Wirklich Taktik braucht man btw. auch nicht, man kann einfach einen Truppentyp massen - vorzugsweise Fernkämpfer, mit General dahinter und in entsprechender, zweireihiger Anzahl ist das fast schon zu leicht. Einzig Artillerie kann man da reinmixen, um Städte schnell sturmreif zu schiessen, Küstenstädte wiederum sind vollends gearscht, wenn man die Seehoheit hat kann man Städte am Meer einfach zu Klump ballern und marschiert mit einer Einheit ein ... ^^


----------



## Nomad (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*



Cionara schrieb:


> Träge ? Ich hab auf jeden Fall erstmal die übertrieben eingestellten 8xMSAA in den Settings auf 2 runtergeschraubt.



Naja so würde ich das beschreiben^^ Das komische war ja, es lief anfangs träge, zäh wie auch immer, dann für eine albe Stunde komplett flüssig um dann wieder langsam zu laufen. 

Achja, die Ferneinheiten sind etwas oversized.^^ Aber einfach 2 Archer und 1 Warrior und schon macht man jede Rebellengruppe platt.


----------



## SESOFRED (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Mal ne Frage!

Wie läuft Civ V bei euch?

Bei mir läuft es zwar gut aber ab und an gehen die FPS in den Keller .
Ist zwar nicht weiter schlimm wundert mich nur da meine HW echt gut ist.

Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Mfg

Sesofred


----------



## Nomad (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Mein letzter Post.


----------



## SESOFRED (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Du warst ehr habe zur gleichen Zeit geschrieben.
2 doofe ein Post (Gedanke)


----------



## Nomad (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ja naja passiert


----------



## SESOFRED (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Aber zum Problem.

Gehe davon aus das Du auch alles auf Max hast was geht.
Im Normalfall habe ich immer 60FPS nur manchmal wenn ich über die Karte scrolle
nur noch 25 FPS.
Das passiert mir sonst nur bei Anno bei na riesen City.

Hoffentlich behebt ein Patch das.


----------



## Nomad (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Natürlich hab ich das. 

Aber bei mir ist das so wie in meinem einen Post beschrieben. Mit Fraps muss ich heute mal messen.


----------



## SESOFRED (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Gibt es eigentlich einen Benchmark im Netz?
Habe keinen gefunden.


----------



## Cionara (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Bei mir läufts durchgehend mit 60fps, 1920*1080 2xMSAA.  Nur wenn man schon nen riesen Reich aufgebaut hat und rauszoomt fallen die FPS, aber auch nur nen bischen.


----------



## Rammstein (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Is bei mir ebenso, und nervt schon bisschen ^^ Performance technisch könnten se noch was dran drehen, weil so lahm is meiner auch net, obwohl jetzt ma noch kein I7 drin hängt.Ausserdem scheints wegen dem autosave gelegentlich bei mir abzustürzen, jetzt wo ichs aus hab läufts ohne probs.


----------



## Cionara (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Hehe, ich hab Autosave an gemacht aber er speichert irgendwie nicht. Aber geht auch so ganz chillig.


----------



## SESOFRED (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*



Rammstein schrieb:


> Is bei mir ebenso, und nervt schon bisschen ^^ Performance technisch könnten se noch was dran drehen, weil so lahm is meiner auch net, obwohl jetzt ma noch kein I7 drin hängt.Ausserdem scheints wegen dem autosave gelegentlich bei mir abzustürzen, jetzt wo ichs aus hab läufts ohne probs.



Abstürze hatte ich noch keine.
Denke auch nicht das das es an unseren Q9550 zigern liegt die sind doch noch echt top und sollten noch 1-2 Jahre reichen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ne ressourcenverwaltung ? so wie in den alten teilen wo man die ausgaben zwischen forschung, kultur und sozialem verschieben konnte ?
entweder ich bin zu blöd oder die haben des rausgenommen, ich find einfach keine passende option ...
ansonsten hammer spiel, hab das we vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel zu wenig gepennt


----------



## Rammstein (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ich glaub son regler gibts garneme ^^ Aber man kann die städte auf nen bestimmes gebiet ausrichten, hab aber noch net reingesehen xD Könnt sein das des auch nur nahrung oder produktion is, mal sehen xD Na das mit den abstürzen war ganz komisch, das war immer beim autosave in jeder 10 runde, aber immer nur dann wenn in der selben runde noch nen neuer stadtstaat entdeckt wurde, war ganz komisch aber reproduzierbar (leider) xD


----------



## Nomad (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ok jetzt lief es wieder gut. Naja ich bin wahrscheinlich nur bekloppt. 

Aber ne Frage: Wie kann ich Worker (=Arbeiter) denn auch den Tile's arbeiten lassen. Manche bewirten Felder oder so. Wie geht das?


----------



## Cionara (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Man kann die arbeiten lassen ?

Also ich hab die bisher nur zum moderniesieren und halt zum errichten von Straßen/Eisenbahnnetzen benutzt. Gegen Ende dann ganz viele aufgelöst oder rumstehen lassen, irgendwann ist halt alles modernisiert.

mfg Cionara


----------



## Nomad (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Na bei den Gegnern arbeiten die auf den Feldern...


----------



## Rammstein (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Die werden wohl iwas bauen hm?Wär mir jetzt auch neu das die da "arbeiten" ^^ Aber wisst ihr was geil is?Nen späher mit fortschrittlichen waffen xD Gibt nichts besseres als mit so einem mal eben quer durch die ganze map zu rushen und jeden barbar abzuknallen dens gibt ^^ Mit der zeit werden die echt übel stark, ein schuss und weg xD


----------



## Cionara (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ja ich finde in den Ruinen am Start aber meist nur Karten die mir dann nen paar sinnlose Felder im Meer aufdecken.


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Also, ich habe jetzt 3 Partien fertiggespielt: auf "Häuptling" isses definitiv zu leicht, da muss man schon viel falsch machen, wenn man ins Minus bei Gold und Zufriedenheit rutschen will. Und die Gegner expandieren quasi nicht, ich hab als Japan 8 Städte gebaut, Ghandi wurde frech und verhöhnte mich, die Türken auch - dann hab ich 8 Samurai gebaut, Ghandis EINZIGE Stadt erobert, weiter zu den Türken, auch die hatten nur EINE Stadt, dann bin ich zu den Arabern, die hatten *wow* ZWEI Städte - ich hatte am Ende dann insgesamt 2 einheiten verloren und 1150 alle gegner besiegt ^^


Und echt schade, dass es quasi keinen Abspann gibt. Nur ne Meldung und die Statistiken, nicht mal diesen "Film", wo man schauen kann, wer wann welche Stadt wo auf der Welt gegründet hat und wie die Kulturgrenzen sich ausweiten.


Werde heute mal ne Partie eine Stufe schwerer spielen.


----------



## Nomad (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich habe jetzt 3 Partien fertiggespielt: auf "Häuptling" isses definitiv zu leicht, da muss man schon viel falsch machen, wenn man ins *Minus bei Gold* und Zufriedenheit rutschen will.




Eyy, nur weil ich neu in Civ bin


----------



## Rammstein (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ach gott auf häuptling, wie süß xD


----------



## Nomad (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Hahaha xD

Ich weiß nicht welchen ich genommen hab, aber auf jedenfall den leichtesten


----------



## Rammstein (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ja das is häuptling ^^ aber ich glaub man nennt sie auch, atombombe gegen krieger stufe xD


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Nein, Häuptling ist nicht die leichteste, sondern die zweite Stufe. Ich hab früher halt immer damit angefangen, um ins Spiel zu finden. Man muss ja nicht direkt mit der Tür ins Haus fallen und dann frustriert werden 

Jetzt grad ne Partie eine Stufe höher gespielt - und schon wird es direkt wirklich spürbar schwerer: schön expandiert, 6-7 Städte, 4 davon in Größe 2, die alle ne gefühlte Ewigkeit zum Bauen brauchen, und dann kommt Napoleon mit 5 Archern und nem Schwertkämpfer an, ich selber hab natürlich nur 2 Krieger, die grad am Arsh der Welt die Gegend erkunden waren...  

Was ich vermisse ist die Kartenart "Custom Continents" - ich hab bei Civ4 dan gern dann "Einer pro Team" eingestellt, damit man Anfangs in Ruhe siedeln kann...



@Nomad: das wird schon  musst halt schon im Voraus was bauen, um evlt. Minus vorzubeugen.


----------



## Rammstein (27. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ach stimmt, die erste is siedler oder wat war das?Na ich zock auf prinz... da ists schon gelegentlich nervig mit der stimmung, weil wenns negativ wird dann haste arschkarte gezogen, also musste vor ner neuen stadt im plus sein


----------



## mrwichtel (29. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Hat der Gegner bei euch schonmal eine Flotte gebaut?  Komische Frage aber ich habe bisher 2 Spiele auf Kontinenten gemacht und dabei nie ein einziges Schiff des Gegner gesehen. Es wurden auch keine weiteren Inseln besiedelt  So machts natürlich keinen Spaß.


----------



## Cionara (29. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Die Gegner aus meiner ersten großen Runde hatten ne Flotte, nur als Entwarnung ^^


----------



## Rammstein (29. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Also aufm wasser ists bei mir grad auch ruhig, ich hab glaub die einzigste karavelle in der ganzen runde, und ich bin grad iwo anno 1950 xD Was mich grad eher nervt ist das die ki ihre städte wieder fast nebeneinander setzt, das geht mir aufn keks, die römer bei mir kommen grad sicher auf die 100 städte, keine ahnung wie der das fertig bringt, aber die sind meist gradmal 2 felder voneinander weg ^^ auf jedenfall kann ich nen sieg in dieser runde wohl knicken


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Man kann dicke Flotten auch nur empfehlen. = )

Wenn man auf seinem eigenen Kontinent für Ruhe gesorgt hat und sich das eigene Gierauge auf die Nachbarn jenseits des Meeres richtet schützt eine starke Flotte nicht nur später die Nachschublinien (Einheiten die übers Wasser ziehen sind zerbrechlich wie Porzellan xD), sondern kann auch direkt bei Anfang der "Befreiungsaktion" einer weiteren Nation etliche Verluste ersparen, Kriege mit weit entfernten Nachbarn beginnt man am besten mit einem gezielten Bombardement aller feindlichen Küstenstädte + "Ninja"-Marineinheiten die nach zerschossener Stadtverteidigung direkt in die Städte einrücken ... so macht Krieg erklären doch Spass. 

Wenn ihr mich dann entschuldigen würdet, aber die Römer fordern mich derzeit geradezu auf sie in mein Ägyptisches Reich zu integrieren (das ist Integrationspolitik mit Hand Fuss ^^).


----------



## Rammstein (29. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Na das mit den küstenstädten is nix neues xD jaja deine römer sind wohl voll die pfeifen was xD ^^ Wisst ihr was auch nervt?das es ewig dauert bis die stadt/landesgrenzen ineinanderwachsen, da gibts manchmal lücken, da stiefeln die einfach lustig durch wie se lust haben... klar kannste kaufen oder kultur puschen, aber bei 10 städten alle, wie immer bei mir, etwa 5 felder voneinander entfernt habens netmal im jahr 1998 geschaft ne anständige grenze zu schaffen xD die ganz alten von anfang ja, aber neuere, nee


----------



## Hendrix !!! (29. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ich Spiel Grade mit den Römern ist bis jetzt mein bestes Spiel ( alle auf Feldheer ) besitzt einen 1/3 Kontinent, nach den mir die Ironiker 5 Städte geschenkt haben das 2. 1/3 besitzen die Deutschen und dar Fängt mein Problem an ich habe am Anfang ein kleinen kriege gegen sie geführt und gewonnen worauf sie mir einen Friedensvertrag angeboten haben der jetzt schon über 100 runden hält und sich nicht brechen lässt, Bug oder nicht.

Was passiert wen einen Stadtstand eine 2 Stadt erobert, eher zerstört sie, was soll das ? 

Und wen ein befreundeter  Stadtstand angegriffen wird kann man ihm nur Einheiten schenken wen sie in seinem Gebiet sind.

Ich finde auch das der Computer keine Wasser Einheiten baut, habe 6 Schiefe und und die ganze Welt erkundet kein anderes ist mir begegnet.

Und die Diplomatie ist schon nach dem 3 Spiel irgend wie peinlich langweilig.

Zumindest gibt es auch ein paar gute neue Sachen im Spiel.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*



Hendrix !!! schrieb:


> Und wen ein befreundeter Stadtstand angegriffen wird kann man ihm nur Einheiten schenken wen sie in seinem Gebiet sind.


 nö, Du klickst den Stadtstaat an, "Einheit schenken" und dann klickst Du auf irgendeine Deiner Einheiten, egal wo die steht.




> Ich finde auch das der Computer keine Wasser Einheiten baut, habe 6 Schiefe und und die ganze Welt erkundet kein anderes ist mir begegnet.


 Washington hat mich (Gandhi) gestern auf einer Zufallsmap mit Kontinenten in "klein" vom Norden her überrennen wollen, dazu hatte der auch 2 Karavellen und 4 Fragatten gebaut, was für die Mapgröße viel ist, und dazu 4-5 Landeinheit als Schiff an meiner Küste entlang zu meinen südlichen Städten geschifft. Von Norden kamen ca. 12 Einheiten Langschwertkämpfer, Schützen und Pikeniere. Ach ja, und Triböcke (?) 

Ich hatte nur 5 Städte, aber die hab ich gut gepusht, ich wollte mal nen Kultursieg probieren (falls das einer noch nicht gemerkt hat: die benötigte Kultur für eine neue Politik steigt auch mit der Zahl der Städte  )

Die nördlichste Stadt hat er auch bekommen, aber ab dann hab ich ihm nach und nach alles zersemmelt und durch den Bau von 2x Artillerie dann zurückgeschlagen, die stadt zurückerobert, und noch bevor ich weiterziehen konnte hat er aufgegeben und mir beim Friedenshandel 6 seiner 10 Städte übergeben ^^


----------



## Geko (30. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*



Herbboy schrieb:


> (falls das einer noch nicht gemerkt hat: die benötigte Kultur für eine neue Politik steigt auch mit der Zahl der Städte


 
Danke für den Tipp 

Ich habe das noch nicht gemerkt. Spiel allerdings auch das erste Mal ein Spiel aus der Civilisation Reihe und bin demnach ein sehr unerfahrerener Neuling.


----------



## Nomad (30. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ich war grad erleichtert: Die Jahreslänge je Runde sinkt. Jetzt sind es nur noch 5 Jahre pro Runde. Hatte schon voll Panik gekriegt. Mit Pferden kämpfen im 21. Jhd. wäre lustig.


----------



## Rammstein (30. September 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ja das sinkt noch runder auf 1 jahr pro runde ^^ Aber jetzt kann ich erstmal von vorn anfangen, "meine" römer haben mich mit infanterie und artillerie überrannt.... blöder penner mit seinen 100 städten...


----------



## Nomad (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Na ein Glück 

Achja, gibt es eigentlich einen Nachteil, wenn man viele Städte hat!? Weil sonst könnte man ja extrem viele Städte bauen.


----------



## Rammstein (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ja die leute werden schnell unglücklich und sobald du in den roten zahlen bist wachsen alle städte sehr sehr langsam.Ich bin mir sicher da gibts noch den ein oder anderen hacken bei, aber ich habs bis jetzt nie bis max minus 2-3 sinken lassen.Und das is schon schlimm genug, wenn nichts mehr wächst dauerts bei manchen sachen später dementsprechend lange bis mal was gebaut ist etc.


----------



## Nomad (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Wenn aber ein großes Geldpolster hat von z.b. 3000 Goldstücken (?), dann gehen 2-3 minus auch mal ne Zeit lang.^^


----------



## Rammstein (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ich meinte ja net gold im minus, sondern das glückliche gesicht daneben xD Geld ist eigentlich nochs geringste problem ^^ Obwohl man sich schonmal angewöhnen kann gebäude auch mal zu kaufen, statt 20 runden drauf zu warten, das macht nen gewaltigen unterschied.Zb das kolosseum, braucht ewig, sogar manchmal in großen städten die auf produktion gestellt sind, aber das +4 auf glückliche bevölkerung, bedeutet schon wieder ne weitere stadt oder ne kleine annektierung ^^ Ausserdem, umso fröhlicher alle sind umso eher gibts nen goldenes zeitalter, was auch net zu unterschätzen ist


----------



## Nomad (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ja goldenes Zeitalter bringt ordentlich Geld.  

Achso das Gesicht... naja das liegt bei mir immer so bei 50 +-5. Also geht ^^


----------



## Rammstein (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ja ich muss da um jeden kopf kämpfen xD +5 is bei mir schon nen grund zum feiern xD


----------



## Nomad (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Na dann macht dir das bestimmt Spaß xD

Aber so macht das Game eigentlich Fun^^

Wenn man eine Grenze des gegners überschreitet (zur Umsegelung von Südamerika) ist dann automatisch Krieg?


----------



## Rammstein (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Klar macht das spass xD Naja du wirst davor gefragt ob das wirklich willst weils sonst krieg bedeutet, solang keinen offene grenzen vertrag hast ist es immer ne kriegserklärung


----------



## Nomad (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Hmm. dann muss ich mir was einfallen lassen um Südamerika zu umsegeln^^ Moment, die Schiffe können ja jz auch ins tiefe Wasser !^^


----------



## Rammstein (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Ja ab karavelle ^^ Aber nen offene grenzen vertrag machen die eh ganz gern.Zb die russen wo ich eingesperrt hab xD Aber haben se net bekommen ^^  Aber immerhin sind se net blöd und haben paar runden später gleich ma krieg angezettelt, man konnte richtig zusehen wie seine armme gewachsen ist um durch meine linien durchbrechen zu können xD


----------



## Nomad (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Aber lustig ist, dass ich die Map "Welt" genommen hab und z.b. Singapore ist in Deutschland oder Griechenland in Nordamerika.^^


----------



## Rammstein (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Hab ich noch garnet genommen, hab bis jetzt immer kontinente ^^ wobei es eigentlich immer nur 2 stück sind, und die "kleineren inseln" sind meist nur 2-4 felder große teile mitten im nirgendwo.Was die map so nervig macht is das man da kaum zeit hat am anfang mal rüberzuschippern und nachm rechten zu sehen, kam schon vor das da plötzlich nur noch einer ganz allein den ganzen kontinent hatte, dann siehts halt düster aus mitm gewinnen wenn bei einem selber noch 6-7 stück um jeden fetzen land kämpfen


----------



## Nomad (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Na auf meinem Schwierigkeitsgrad ist noch nicht viel mit kämpfen (außer gegen barbaren).^^


----------



## Rammstein (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Du hasts auf siedler oder was wars?Ja auf meiner stufe schmeissen se mir bei nem krieg auch net gleich 10 ihrer städte hinterher wie ichs hier ma gelesen hab xD Ja auf prinz kanns echt übel werden, vorallem wenn man echt net nachm militär schaut.Wurde ja erst letztens überrannt mit infanterie und artillerie, und ich hatte nurnoch paar billige typen weil 6 auf einmal meinten mich killen zu müssen xD Diplomatie mit anderen mitteln eben ^^


----------



## SESOFRED (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Civilisation V*

Findet Ihr den Schwierigkeitsgrad Prinz auch recht schwer?
Habe selber 1200 Punkte und die beste KI 1900 Punkte.
Ich habe noch Schützen und der Computer kommt mit Marins an und haut mich wech.

Oder bin ich zu langsam beim Forschen?


----------



## Rammstein (4. Oktober 2010)

Also für die "normale" stufe find ichs auch recht schwer ^^


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaub die Stufen sind alle um eins nach unten gerückt, oder mir liegt Civ5 besser: ich finde den dritten schon nach 3 Partien zu leicht, werde gleich mal eines mit dem 4. Level starten - das ist dann Prinz, oder? ^^

Die Barbaren sind aber echt zu viel - mir wären weniger lieber, die dann auch gehäuft bis Mittelalter auftreten, dann aber auch öfter angreifen. Aber jetzt schlägt man sich ja echt so lang mit denen rum, dass die bald selber mit Raumschiffen abhauen könnten...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. Oktober 2010)

Mhhh .... bin grad auch bei Prinz dran, und die dreckigen Türken (nicht beleidigend gemeint, im Spiel, der Süleyman halt ^^) haben es gewagt mich hinterrücks anzugreifen (ich: Ägypter), und ich war mal so was von gar nicht drauf vorbereitet ... eigentlich alles schön chillig gewesen, nur wir beide und 3 Stadtstaaten auf 'nem recht stattlichen Kontinent, genug Platz zum siedeln, also erst mal ausgebreitet, Städte aufgerüstet, und in der Hauptstadt nur auf Wunder gegangen .... aber ne, auf einmal meint er ich beenge sein Reich und nimmt mir flugs 2 Grenzstädte bevor ich reagieren kann .... naja, letztlich doch noch Ruder rumgerissen, bessere Produktion + Forschungsvorteil ftw, hat mich aber ordentlich zurückgeworfen, auf jeden Fall aber hochspannend, war gestern 5 Std. wie gefesselt am Monitor um den Krieg zu gewinnen. xD


Ist dann immer so süss, wenn man die Überlegenheit erstritten hat und auf die feindlichen Städte vorrückt wollen die immer so plötzlich Frieden .... am Arsch, Verrätertum gehört bestraft, muahaha. ^^


----------



## Rammstein (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja das is echt putzig wie die dann betteln xD Am anfang noch dicke lippe riskieren xD Aber auf prinz hat mir trotzdem noch nie einer städte hinterher geworfen für den frieden ^^ Was mir aufgefallen ist, die erdähnliche map is mal sowas von widerlich, nur berge und wüste, ich wusste garnet auf was fürm scheiss planeten wir leben xD Auf kontinente geht das viel angenehmer zu, da is aber der nachteil das iwo einer friedlich nen ganzen kontinent übernehmen kann, und bis de mal rüberschiperst, hat er ma eben 2000 punkte mehr wie du


----------



## Papzt (5. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir hier mal einer verraten wie man einen Hafen baut ? ....ich bekomms einfach nicht hin 
Ansonsten super Spiel...gestern gekauft und gleich ausprobiert. Habe es auf Anfänger gestertet, da es mein erster CIV Teil ist.Ist recht einfach und macht Spaß. Ich hätte mir diese Serie früher mal anschauen sollen ist wirklich genial und wenigstens nicht in 1ner Stunde zu ende, wie andere Strategie Spiele


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. Oktober 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Kann mir hier mal einer verraten wie man einen Hafen baut ? ....ich bekomms einfach nicht hin
> Ansonsten super Spiel...gestern gekauft und gleich ausprobiert. Habe es auf Anfänger gestertet, da es mein erster CIV Teil ist.Ist recht einfach und macht Spaß. Ich hätte mir diese Serie früher mal anschauen sollen ist wirklich genial und wenigstens nicht in 1ner Stunde zu ende, wie andere Strategie Spiele


Geh auf riesige Map, hoher Schwierigkeitsgrad (Prinz aufwärts), max Zivilisationen und Stadtstaaten und dazu am besten Epische Länge um ein realistisches Spielgefühl zu haben (nur 2 Stunden nach der ersten Rittereinheit schon Musketiere zu haben ist halt "meh" ^^). 

Da sitzt du dann alleine um die 100 Stunden dran, wenn du nicht von irgendner Allianz vorher überrannt wirst. 
(Empfehlenswert ist es dabei alle Ziele ausser dem militärischen Sieg auszuschalten, führt man nämlich nur gegen 1-2 Zivilisationen Krieg kann einen das so weit hinter die anderen zurück werfen dass nachher 'ne CPU Zivilisation via ötteligem Raumschiff einfach das Spiel gewinnt ... Wutanfall garantiert) 


Und zum Hafen bauen brauchst du erst mal eine gewisse Technologie aus der Klassik ... welche das grad ist verpeile ich grad etwas, geh einfach in die Ingame-Civilopädie, klick auf Gebäude > Hafen und schau nach welche das ist. Häfen bringen in Civ 5 aber imo nur was wenn es an das Besiedeln von Inseln/anderer Kontinente geht bzw. man auf Marine gehen will ... ansonsten verbindet man seine Städte besser via Strassen mit der Hauptstadt.


----------



## Papzt (5. Oktober 2010)

Forschungen und so hab ich alles.....ich dachte es wäre ratsam evtl ein paar Marineeinheiten zu haben, aber scheint ja nicht so zu sein.

Naja so lang wollte ich dann doch nicht an einem Spiel sitzen


----------



## Rammstein (5. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst marineeinheiten auch ohne hafen bauen ^^ Das is halt eher sowas wie ne kaserne dann.Muss also net unbedingt sein


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Kann mir hier mal einer verraten wie man einen Hafen baut ? ....ich bekomms einfach nicht hin


 
Für nen Hafen brauchst Du glaub ich die Tech Kompass, davor Segeln und Optik. Dann kannst Du den einfach im Baumenü bauen, natürlich nur in Städten, die an der Küste liegen.

Ein Hafen bringt aber nicht sonderlich viel: schnellere Schiffproduktion und einen Handelsweg zu einer anderen eigenen Stadt, die noch nicht per Straßennetz mit der Hauptstadt verbunden ist. Also sagen wir mal: Du hast Deine Hauptstadt im Landesinneren eher im Norden, an der Küste m Norden liegt eine weitere Stadt, und nochmal eine andere liegt an der gleichen Küste aber viel viel weiter südlich, sagen wir mal 20 Felder weit weg. Wenn die erste Stadt per Straße mit der Hauptstadt verbunden ist, gibt es ja einen Bonus. Wenn Du auch die zweite mit der Hauptstadt verbinden willst, müßtest Du ewig lang Straßen bauen - wenn Du aber in den beiden Küstenstädten je einen Hafen hast, gilt auch die südliche als "mit der Hauptstadt verbunden"

Du musst die Städte aber nicht verbinden, damit eine Ressource auch woanders verfügbar wird - das war bei Civ4 nämlich so. 



Was ich SEHR vermisse ist Kartentausch - das ist auch völlig unrealistisch, dass man schon Fabriken und Panzer hat, aber 40% der Welt noch "zugedeckt" sind, nur weil man nicht mit ner Spähereinheit das gesamte Land der KI erkunden gegangen ist...


----------



## Nomad (5. Oktober 2010)

Also den Hafen benutzt man doch eigentlich nur um Städte mit der Hauptstadt per Seeweg zu verbinden oder hat das noch einen anderen Effekt?


----------



## Rammstein (5. Oktober 2010)

War der hafen net auch dafür da das man paar XP für seine marineeinheiten bekommt?Oder wars was anderes und ich verwechsel das grad?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2010)

Rammstein schrieb:


> War der hafen net auch dafür da das man paar XP für seine marineeinheiten bekommt?Oder wars was anderes und ich verwechsel das grad?


 
Nee, der macht nur +25% Produktion für Schiffe, jedenfalls laut Beschreibung zum Hafen. Ein XP-Plus bei Bau gibt es AFAIK bei keinem Gebäude.


----------



## johannes944 (15. Oktober 2010)

is das son game wo man ganz ffrüher anfangt und das bis ins 21. jhdt geht?


----------



## bleifuß90 (15. Oktober 2010)

man fängt einige Tausend Jahre v. Chr. an und es geht dann bis über die Gegenwart hinaus.


----------



## Geko (15. Oktober 2010)

Ja, so ein Spiel ist das.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2010)

johannes944 schrieb:


> is das son game wo man ganz ffrüher anfangt und das bis ins 21. jhdt geht?


 

ja, Du gründest auf der Weltkarte halt Städte, baust dort Gebäude und Einheiten, erforschst neue Technologien usw., zB zuerst kannst Du nur nen Kornspeicher oder eine Kaserne bauen, dann erforschst Du "Schrift" und kannst ab dann Bibliotheken bauen, und Städte mit einer Bibliothek tragen dann dazu bei, dass man neue technologien schneller erforschen kann usw.

Das Ganze ist rundenbasiert, also nicht wie bei zB age of empires, dass Du in Echtzeit ressourcen sammelst, Gebäude und Einheiten baust, und wenn Du genug Ressourcen hast dann den Dorfkern anklickst, um in ein neues Zeitalter mit neuen Gebäuden und besseren Waffen usw. zu gelangen.


----------



## KaitoKid (22. November 2010)

Ich hab neulich bei nem Kumpel die Complete Edition von Civ 4 gespielt, fand ich echt cool, obwohl ich nicht mal hinter alle Tricks gekommen bin
Civ 5 kenn ich noch nicht, deshalb mal an die "Serienveteranen" falls es die hier gibt^^, wie ist der fünfte Teil so, im Vergleich zum vierten, was meint ihr?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. November 2010)

Der vierte Teil - in Kombination mit der Beyond the Sword-Expansion - ist imo der beste Teil, vom unerreichten aber grafisch hoffnungslos veralteten zweiten Teil mal abgesehen.

Teil 5 ist nett, und einige Änderungen sind durchaus sinnvoll, allerdings ist es einen Ticken weniger komplex, da doch einiges rausgenommen, entschlackt, vercasualisiert wurde ... sieht aber hochpoliert aus und ist im Vergleich zum vierten Teil wohl auch etwas einsteigerfreundlicher. Spass hat man damit auch als Serienveteran genug. = )


----------



## xcomx (14. Dezember 2010)

Für mich ist Civ V die totale Enttäuschung. Ich hatte mich zugegebenermaßen vor dem Kauf des Spiels nicht ausreichend informiert, sondern mich blind darauf verlassen, dass es so gut sein wird, wie seine Vorgänger. Ich hoffe jetzt nur noch auf anständige Mods, die vom Spiel retten, was noch zu retten ist. Ich bin zwischenzeitlich wieder umgestiegen auf Civ IV, beyond the sword, base 1.6. Diese Version ist mein Favorit. 
Ich hätte mich über Civ V ja auch gar nicht länger geärgert, sondern es einfach verkauft. Anschauen, mag ich nicht, weg damit, und alles ist gut. Aber wegen der Registrierung bei steam kann man den Titel nicht einfach so weiterverkaufen.


----------



## frido007 (15. Dezember 2010)

Weis irgendwer ob in näherer Zukunkt sowas wie ne "Königsedition bei Anno" von Civ V rauskommt?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2010)

in näherer zukunft eher nicht, das Spiel ist ja noch nicht so lange raus. Kann aber sein, dass es zu Weihnachten von Steam irgendeine Aktion für DLC fü+r Civ5 gibt - aber angekündigt ist da nix.


----------



## montecuma (24. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwie sind mir die Schwierigkeitsgrade zu wider... auf Prinz ist es pisseinfach und die nächste Stufe, König, ist mir wiederrum zu schwer (auf nicht Archipel-Maps). Weiß nicht was das soll... KI hat i.d.R. immer Städe, die so gut sind wie meine, allerdings 20 davon (ich vielleicht 5) und zusätzlich auf jedem scheiß Hex eine Einheit, also ca 500 Kampfeinheiten - während ich bei 10-15 Einheiten schon Probleme mit deren Unterhalt bekomme. Irgendwann (egal, wie ich mich verhalte), greifen mich dann meist 2-3 Computer gleichzeitig an, mit eben jenen 1500 Einheiten. Wenn ich 10-15 Züge durchhalte bieten sie meist die Kapitulation an (samt all ihre Städte ausser der Hauptstadt).
Wenn ich irgendwann mal angreifen sollte muss ich die Städte eigentlich in Schutt und Asche legen, da Übernehmen aufgrund der Unglücklichkeit nicht geht... und als Puppets baut mir die KI dann jedens einzelne Gebäude (die unnützesten -abgesehen vom Monument- zuerst), sodass ich wieder kaum Gold habe.
Es scheint mir irgendwie immer noch nicht ausgereift zu sein. Wenigstens machen Seeinheiten mittlerweile mehr als 1-2 Schaden pro Angriff, sodass man der Flut an Barbaren-Galeeren endlich mal Herr werden kann. Barbaren nerven mich aber immernoch, zumal die die KI-Spieler komplett ignorieren zu scheinen (töten immer meine Scouts/Krieger, auch wenn 2 andere KI-Scouts direkt bzw. sogar noch näher dran sind).

PS: Wie oft die KI Wunder in derselben Runde fertigstellt wie ich ist auch nicht mehr schön. Wenn ich bei der Hälfte wäre ok. Aber nein, jedes mal in der Runde, in der ich es auch fertig hätte... total nervig!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2010)

Komisch, diese Probleme hab ich nicht ^^  Ja, eine Stufe schwerer finde ich auch direkt SPÜRBAR schwerer, das war aber bei CIV4 auch schon so. Aber dass die KI so viele Einheiten hat usw., ist mir bisher nicht passiert.

Barbaren schalte ich ab, die nerven nur. Und das mit den Wundern ist Pech, das hatte ich auch mal in EINEM Spielstand bei 6 Wundern, dass die 1-3 Runden vor mir fertig waren, aber dann auch mal wieder 10 Spiele lang kein einziges Mal, dass es kurz vor Bauende scheiterte,


----------



## Nomad (5. Januar 2011)

Hab endlich mal wieder ein bissel weitergespielt mit meinen Amis. () Ist es normal, dass die anderen Nationen i-wie unhöflicher werden, wenn man ein bisschen Krieg "spielt".  Ich habe (auf meinem Kontinent) Alexander "gekillt" und 3 Stadtstaaten. Jetzt sind die alle voll pampig zu mir.  Normal?


----------



## montecuma (5. Januar 2011)

Ja Stadtstaaten angreifen ist böse, zumal ja einer ja immer einen direkten Verbündeten hat, meist irgendeine KI-Civ. Und mit fortschreitendem Spiel werden sowie alle sehr aggressiv, besonders, wenn du eines der folgenden Dinge auf dich zutrifft

-Du bist schwach/hast wenig units
-Du bist stark (lol)/weit im Tech/hast viele units/gute Wirtschaft
-Du hast eine handvoll Wunder gebaut.
-Du hast eine Grenze zu/Städte nahe einer anderen Civ.

Es ist quasi unvermeidbar, dass die KI (mehrere Civs oder gar alle^^) irgendwann militärisch gegen dich aktiv wird


----------



## Nomad (5. Januar 2011)

Hmm, naja, habe die Stadtstaaten rausgesucht die keinen hatten, aber die anderen wurden trotzdem böse auf mich.   Naja, sollen die ruhig kommen.^^


----------



## Blade_Runner (17. Januar 2011)

was für einen Schwierigkeitsgrad spielt ihr so?


----------



## montecuma (17. Januar 2011)

King :o


----------

